# Sun glasses



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

What does everyone wear? what's good?
Looking for a new pair of polarized.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

oakley polarized, i like em'


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I usually wear Foster Grant ...but they are somewhere on the river bank now  . Its hard for me to find shades that dont give me a headache


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

foster grant are what i have now but they are scratched. i found them at my house and after questioning every guest noone said they owned them.

where do you buy foster grant glasses? they seem to be pretty good ones as far as how you see with them on.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i've had a pair of costa del mar's for a while they have held up really well....


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> foster grant are what i have now but they are scratched. i found them at my house and after questioning every guest noone said they owned them.
> 
> where do you buy foster grant glasses? they seem to be pretty good ones as far as how you see with them on.


I have got the last 2 pair off e-bay ,for like 20 bucks............ just looked on e-bay they are like 7 bucks now!! BTW walker there is No way I am payin that much for something I am gonna break or lose within a year LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish I could wear them


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Oakley Fives....I've had 'em for about 4 yrs now.They're kinda beat up now.Shopping for a new pair and gonna keep the old ones for riding only.And use the new pair for the truck.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wear some oakleys with brown lenses or a pair of foam lined wileyx's....picked up both pairs while I was in Iraq though....


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I've got some costas that I have had for four plus years and I love em.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> I wish I could wear them


get transitions lenses. they get pretty dang dark.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> get transitions lenses. they get pretty dang dark.


Yeah thats what I had and they are nice outside but, they dont work in the vehicle...  I need to get new transition lenses made the ones I have now arnt that kind (cheap pair I bought as backup). I really would like to have some prescription ones made though.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I have got the last 2 pair off e-bay ,for like 20 bucks............ just looked on e-bay they are like 7 bucks now!! BTW walker there is No way I am payin that much for something I am gonna break or lose within a year LOL


Bwhahaha me too. Only reason I bought them it has interchangable lense and 1 of the lenses had a very small scratch that was the only pai they had so they gave them to me at half price I took em ran like thief in the night.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Whatever is cheap at the dollar store. I usually go through 3-4 pair a year. So I aint paying much for them.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

all i wear is costas. love them and lifetime warranty and man can i see the fishy when im on the boat. i love them and never ever have to worry about getting a headache from the sunlight. they have many different styles for each's liking. yes you pay for them but yes they are worth it. i also wear oakleys but their just not on costas level


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah thats what I had and they are nice outside but, they dont work in the vehicle...  I need to get new transition lenses made the ones I have now arnt that kind (cheap pair I bought as backup). I really would like to have some prescription ones made though.




I have the transiting lens also and they work great outside. As for working in the truck I went with nice tinted windows lol. But there is a website it's www.Rx-Safety.com and you can buy prescription sun glasses and some of them look really good. I'm fixing to order me a pair off the website to try them out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteforce504 said:


> I have the transiting lens also and they work great outside. As for working in the truck I went with nice tinted windows lol. But there is a website it's www.Rx-Safety.com and you can buy prescription sun glasses and some of them look really good. I'm fixing to order me a pair off the website to try them out


Yeah My front windows are @ %17 according to the cop who gave me a ticket a few weeks ago... Rear are probably %5 but they dont care about those.. haha.. :bigok:

I'll look into that site. I'm going to try to get my insurance to pay for a pair.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a few different pair that I wear. Either my Oakley Half jackets or Maui Jim Big Kahuna. I love my sun glasses man. IMO, i dont mind paying that much for glasses as long as they fit well and dont give me a headache. I have never tried Costa's but after reading here, thats prolly gonna be my next choice.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

180 bux is a lot of cash for sunglasses!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah My front windows are @ %17 according to the cop who gave me a ticket a few weeks ago... Rear are probably %5 but they dont care about those.. haha.. :bigok:
> 
> I'll look into that site. I'm going to try to get my insurance to pay for a pair.


I had transitions also, but hated that they didn't work in my truck! So I got regular lenses on my new glasses, and now I miss the transitions when I go outside!! But I also got contacts and it took a while to get used to them, but now I wear them all the time! So I can wear my cheap sunglasses that I bought at Kohls... I gotta buy the cheap ones cuz I always break/lose/wife steals/lawnmower eats them.... you get the idea... LOL

Are you not able to get contacts? Or are you just against wearing them? If you just don't want to wear them, I was the same way... but I finally tried them out and got used to them and now I love them...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

maui jim . real glass, doesn't scratch as easy as L-cheapo. but won't ride with them unless I wear goggles over. cost too dang much.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

all I wear is some $30 safety glasses from canadian tire, rivet I believe is the brand, look good, fit good and hold up really well too all the **** I put em through, the pair I am on now have been dropped, banged around on the dash/floor of my truck and melted by a soldiering iron (wasnt payin attention when doin my HID's) and they are still holding up like a champ


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah My front windows are @ %17 according to the cop who gave me a ticket a few weeks ago... Rear are probably %5 but they dont care about those.. haha.. :bigok:
> 
> I'll look into that site. I'm going to try to get my insurance to pay for a pair.




Lol mine are supposed to be 15% on sides but I had a 10" strip on my windshield and normally wherever the sun is, my 10" on the windshield always is lower and keeps the sun out my eyes lol. 



gpinjason. I've tried contacts and when I wore them I stayed with headaches and I felt like my eye sight was getting worse using them. But I do miss not having to wear glasses. But I rather have the glasses then headaches everyday


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Oakley Monster Dogs or Hijinx.... always polarized


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wear costa del mar cause I do a lot off fishing


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I wear a $30 pair of polorized lenses from Walmart. Fit good and I get a year or two out of them and they and look good. They are in the eye perscription section but they are for any one you dont need a prescription.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

They are a little hard to fine but Tifosi glasses are great and resonably priced. Some have interchangeable lenses. The polarized lens are great. They are sold as golf and tennis glasses. What ever that means. Any golf pro shop usually has them. I have never seen them in acadamey or ****s though. You may be able to get them from the web.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Costa Del Mar..love them, wear them everyday, cant see without them, pretty tough to scratch, comfortable but pricey 

They do have a warranty but its a joke for warranty for the price of the glasses. I have a pair with a cracked lens and they want $100 to fix, $10 service fee, for them to look at them and shipping so around $120 to fix a 180 DOLLAR pair of sunglasses...humm what a warranty, there a paper weight now!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

The warranty is supposed to be life long covering the lenses and frame


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha... yeah, thats what they say but that seemed to not be true for me!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I wear Costa Del Mars too, the Tortoise frame/green lens Harpoons. Like mentioned above pricey initially but they fit me well, hold up good and are excellent on the water. 

Kawa650 I sent mine to them a couple of years ago for a chipped lens. I did pay shipping but once they got them they emailed and said that they would fix them for 40.00 or send me a new pair for 65.00-my choice, (I originally paid 190.00 retail) I took the new pair since mine at the time were about 3 years old.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I guess they changed it up because last year thats what they told me through e-mail, $100 to fix with no other option. No mater what $10 (I think it was) for them to look at them and you pay shipping. I even called them to complain about it but did no good, said if one lens had to be replaced they had to change them both so they would match and some other bull, they backed there "tech" up, gave me the run around and now I have like $195 invested in one pair of sunglasses I cant use. But whatever , I bought another pair. I might try to fix them again and see what happens

But anyhow I really like Costas and recommend them, I let friends wear mine for awhile when we're fishing, near on water or just outside in the sun to see the difference with them compared to other glasses and some would go buy a pair afterwards, which is how/why i wanted some from trying others. Im always outside in the sun. I was buying 3-4 cheap 10-15 dollar glasses a year, so decided to get some with a warranty that would last a long time and thats where the story above comes from!


----------



## MrC (Jun 22, 2010)

costa del mar are bad ***.. I've used them for a long time for fishing and dont think i'll ever buy anything else. The lenses are tough and guaranteed for life. You can get a few different lens types and tons of frame styles. The cheaper ones (lenses) you can get from around $160-$190 depending on the store while the better quality ones are more in the $225+ range. Either one is well worth the money but if you can get the better ones it's worth the extra cash.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I heard that!!!!!. My eyes are VERY sensitive to light and sun rays. For years I have tried wearing el cheapo sun glasses with virtually no UV protection. The dr. i went to actually prescribed me my first pair of OAKLEY'S. Yup, it was a shock to me too at the age of 15!!
What does that matter, you might ask. Well try having the feeling of a welding flash everytime you get out in the sun for peroids of time. Not at all trying to be a smartass or anything, just saying. IMO, just like everything else.....you get what you pay for.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite reasonably priced glasses are SunCloud Optics. They run about $50 and are really well made compared to most of the other cheap glasses. I have had my most recent pair for about two years and they have held up great.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i wear what ever is polarized and cheap at walmart. as many pairs as i go through would not be worth the money ,I drop them , dog gets them , my biggest prob is i leave them some where never to find them agian forsome reason.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i just bought me some wal mart special aviators !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 7, 2010)

Local welding supply shop $30 and they are a little darker cause they are made for torching = no more headaches :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow u guys wear some expensive shades!

im like walker i thnk 30 bux tops!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> get transitions lenses. they get pretty dang dark.


Haha..haha.. I've got some and they suck. They get dark enough to really pee me off. If scrip. sunglasses weren't so expensive thats what I'd have. I just can't justify spending 150 bucks on some shades.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a pair of Costas and before I bought them I said the same thing "there is no way I am gonna spend that much on sunglasses" but now I will always have a pair. I have worn cheapos, oakleys and several others and nothing compares to my Costas. I can wear them all day and sometimes forget I have them on. I too was bad about losing and breaking sunglasses but I think once you find some that are real comfortable you want to keep up with them and take care of them.

I recently bought a pair of Wiley X sunglasses and the only reason I bought them over another pair of Costas is that they are safety rated and I can wear them at work.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Ok guys here is my take on the cost of costas. Your eyes are an indispensable asset, costas cost a couple hundred bucks up front but protect your eyes better than any other glasses on the market. I haven't checked on the cost of eye replacement lately lol but I bet costas are cheaper. IMHO


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ agreed on the eye replacement statement.... regardless of what you wear, wear something that covers your eyes. one small speck of anything can take out an eye. I've had lenses knocked out of the frames while on my face while riding from a flying rock... i'm rarely outside without a pair on. Never had any run ins with Costa's but I love my Oakley's, all the ones I buy beat ANSI Industrial Standards for impact protection...


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

$14.95 Berkley polarized camo glasses from walmart. I make ******* look cool!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! ^


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

robisra said:


> $14.95 Berkley polarized camo glasses from walmart. I make ******* look cool!:rockn:


yup...you sure do :bigok:


----------



## c.r.harmon (Apr 25, 2010)

wow yall are crazy!









costa del mar harpoon's.. my 3rd pair in 6 years.. tried everything else..


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

has anyone tried calcutta polarized sunglasses? I was looking at cotas but daym!!! I aint paying that much for shades. I tried on the calcuttas today & they are around $20-$25.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

costa's


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

kawa650 said:


> Costa Del Mar..love them, wear them everyday, cant see without them, pretty tough to scratch, comfortable but pricey
> 
> They do have a warranty but its a joke for warranty for the price of the glasses. I have a pair with a cracked lens and they want $100 to fix, $10 service fee, for them to look at them and shipping so around $120 to fix a 180 DOLLAR pair of sunglasses...humm what a warranty, there a paper weight now!


I have 3 pair of costa and one broke they fixed it I only payed shipping sounds like u got screwed


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

costas ! i have the hammerheads!:bigok:


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

costas i have the hammerheads :bigok:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Costas. Hammerheads, man o wars, zanes. All with 580p lenses.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

maui jim's and ray ban polerized, i like my maui jims better, glass lenses but paid way lots for them!! the bans were not cheap either, over 2 bills!


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good post - I've been lookin for new pair of shades - usually jus get the country boi specials lol but this time round I want to get a good pair that will last an do it's job but lookin for a nice green tinted polarized lens an can't find any nice lookin ones only the blues which I see everyone wearin round here - any thoughts ?


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

if you get costa's i promise you will never get anything else... they're alot of money but they are worth every penny.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

pitbullmike007 said:


> Good post - I've been lookin for new pair of shades - usually jus get the country boi specials lol but this time round I want to get a good pair that will last an do it's job but lookin for a nice green tinted polarized lens an can't find any nice lookin ones only the blues which I see everyone wearin round here - any thoughts ?


Costa del mar. You have your choice of frame:black,shiny black, shiny tortoise etc, and choice of lens color and lens type. 400,580,580P.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i have the Costa's as well there great glasses, i had a friend that had a pair and was very lucky to be wearing them because a neighbors kid was shooting his BB gun and the BB ricochet and hit my buddy directly in the eye and being the Costa's are glass lenses his eye was OK with just some slight bruising. ill see if i can get the pics of the glasses its crazy


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i use my old harley riding glasses they are light sensing so you can wear after dark , an have a removeable foam dust/wind seal


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

LM83 said:


> Costa del mar. You have your choice of frame:black,shiny black, shiny tortoise etc, and choice of lens color and lens type. 400,580,580P.


 
thank u sir,, ima check them out ,


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I use to wear Oakleys exclusively but not anymore, the military buys me Wiley X's when I deploy but they suck, I have now bought a pair of Ray Bans and I love them!


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

i wear Oakley Flat jacket XLJ, and i have a pair of the under armour Zone's There Polarized like my oakleys better thou


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i used to wear Oakley half jackets, but ever since i made the switch to costas, i will never buy another pair of sunglasses. I got three pairs now!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have broken 4 pairs of the cheapo (<$25) sunglasses in the past 2 weeks. All of them just in front of the earpiece. One of them I only had for a few hours and they dyed my head black. lol

Guess I'll have to buy another set of Ray Bans. They generally last me 2-3 years.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah... I got a big @$$ head I guess bc the Oakleys seem to squeeze my mellon more and leave ditches on each side of my head. The Ray Bans are definitely more gooder. (alabama slang) lol


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

I wear Oakleys now... had 2 pair of Costa's before... my next pair will definately be COSTA'S again! man I miss em.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Wow those coatsa can get pricey in a hurry.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ive owed costas and i now have maui jims and i will not go back to costas. my muai jim sugar beach r the lightest glasses ull ever own and i wear aviator style glasses so i love the style


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

This is my new oakley's. I wear them in the truck only. The second ones are my ray ban's. They are for outside and on the water.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

my oakleys are much lighter but the lens are no comparison to the costa's. I can manage a couple more ounces for the best lens available IMO.


----------

